# Happy Birthday my 6 year old Sophie!



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I can't believe its been almost 2 years since I've had this wonderful dog in my life. She's my first 100% indoor dog and to me, she's a large part of my family. She's extremely affectionate :wub: and is very well behaved :aktion033:.
She came to me with various issues (bad teeth, severe separation anxiety, and unspayed). Her previous owner didn't give her the proper nutrition, nor the right amount of food she needed (her food bowl was often left full; allowing her to choose how much to eat).
Although she does still have some attachment issues, I can leave her alone for half a day and she'll be perfectly fine. Her teeth are now much better, and now that she's been spayed, she feels great everyday of the year. :chili: Her meals are carefully monitored and all the vast majority of her snacks are fruits and vegetables. (If I tear a lettuce leaf, she'll come running at my feet for a piece.:HistericalSmiley

Today, we celebrate her birthday with her very own yummy doggie carrot cake that I got from a local dog bakery.








Just napping on her favorite pillow.








The very first day I brought her to her furever home (2 years ago)!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S...............six wonderful years:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:

O..............oh, what a joy to hear how she has improved:yahoo:

P..............perhaps you should write a book how to transform an untamed doggie:thmbup:

H..............Happy Birthday to this beauty:drinkup:

I...............is the pop corn ready for us? We are comingartytime:

E..............everybody is raising a glass of wine :wine:in Sophie's celebration





.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Thank you for the beautiful haiku. Sophie says you're awesome! :wub:


Piccolina said:


> S...............six wonderful years:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:
> 
> O..............oh, what a joy to hear how she has improved:yahoo:
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet Sophie! We love you pretty baby! Enjoy your big day!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday sweet baby!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 6th Birthday, sweet Sophie!

Wishing you fabulous day with lots of fun and extra treats! 

arty::dothewave:arty::dothewave:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sophie!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sophie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY SOPHIE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sophie you sure look happy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 6th Birthday, Sophie!:cheer:


Sophie, you are one adorable little girl. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sophie!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Thanks! I was spoiled the entire day. 


edelweiss said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Sophie! We love you pretty baby! Enjoy your big day!


Thank you! :thumbsup:


summergirl1973 said:


> Happy Birthday sweet baby!


Thanks! Just hoping more years of happiness to come :aktion033:


Alexa said:


> Happy 6th Birthday, sweet Sophie!
> 
> Wishing you fabulous day with lots of fun and extra treats!
> 
> ...


Thanks! B)


maggie's mommy said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie!


:blush:


pippersmom said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie.


:rockon:


sherry said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY SOPHIE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


My human tries to make sure I'm happy everyday :biggrin:


jane and addison said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie you sure look happy.


Thank you! :walklikeanegyptian:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Happy 6th Birthday, Sophie!:cheer:
> 
> 
> Sophie, you are one adorable little girl. :wub:


Thanks! Yesterday was a great day! :walklikeanegyptian:


maltese manica said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie!


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sophie! artytime::wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Thank you! :chili:


IheartMalt said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie! artytime::wub:


----------

